# Paddydou



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Ok Pad this is to stop us nicking other peoples post, well me not you.  Anyone care to join in please feel free lets see if we can make H&H most viewed!


----------



## Alec Swan (16 September 2010)

Simsar,

We need a theme.

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Good idea, answers on a postcard.


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Bank managers! 

Watermelons - actually no I refuse to discuss that in polite company!

Big sticks

The best way to eat a jammie dodger

Is it better to have pubs named after you or boats? Think I already know the answer to that one...

Why do we all feel the need to visit the big smoke when it is smokey?

P.S. C is no longer tippy toes and cantered up as usual last night - actually it was a bit faster than usual mostly, I suspect, because he wants the bucket removed from his head! The drunkard managed to remain sober but did smoke ALOT last night (and I forgot to take the duster and hide the nice wine - buggar spent all night artfully removing his attention from the fridge - oh look its a horse in a field... Oh look your belongings are in boxes would you like to pack up some more? I nearly had to resort to starting a meaningless argument as final distraction but we went to the church to practice arghing in gravely tones!)

And finally how the devil are you both? Well happy and full of the joys of autumn?


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Just wanted you all to know that I feel very special and loved now you have started a thread just for me! 

It is a bit mean pinching other peoples threads - Now Jm is back perhaps he will start adding his comments and get the conversations going again! Thats what happens when you loose your muse!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Is it better to have pubs named after you or boats? Think I already know the answer to that one...


LOL BOATS!  Or was it a ship??


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

The best way to eat a jammie dodger

One packet at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Big sticks

and mud!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Why do we all feel the need to visit the big smoke when it is smokey?


Cause that's my job or part of it, normally late in the day!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Oh no! Poor you. 

If its any consolation I just went into my loo at work to find that Boys really are made from slugs and snails and puppy dog tails... manky boys. Lambing gauntlets and bleech - its the only way!

Actually its a ship! A rather large one thats used as a training facility (or was last time I checked!). If we are going to get really technical its not just a ship but also lots of buildings too! Its a strange Navel thing where they call their landlocked buildings ships as well but its all one great big thing. Thinking about it I think the actual ship may have been taken out of service by now so it might be just the buildings...

I am liking the big sticks and mud!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Pad where are you?  In the country I mean.


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Hi Pd, hope you are well, what the quote of the day?


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Hi Pd, hope you are well, what the quote of the day?
		
Click to expand...

Quote of the day is patience is a virtue until you kill the kitty...

Today is just a write off so far but hey ho! I guess this week is just going to be one of those... Looking forward to the Pope going home!!! 

Hows it going with you?


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Yes get that tent and ****off!  Popey!

All well got tonsilitus though so hot and cold and fed up.


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

Oh no - that sucks. 

Poor you. Make everyone spoon feed you ice cream and cry out you are dying at regular intervals and see if that works. Hoep you are feeling better soon. 

Failing that you could PM JM... te he he!


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

LOL!  I am the worlds worst poor Simon.  But ice cream for T yummy.


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

I am sure he will cope just tell him about the handcuffs. x


----------



## EAST KENT (21 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Oh no! Poor you. 

If its any consolation I just went into my loo at work to find that Boys really are made from slugs and snails and puppy dog tails... manky boys. Lambing gauntlets and bleech - its the only way!

Actually its a ship! A rather large one thats used as a training facility (or was last time I checked!). If we are going to get really technical its not just a ship but also lots of buildings too! Its a strange Navel thing where they call their landlocked buildings ships as well but its all one great big thing. Thinking about it I think the actual ship may have been taken out of service by now so it might be just the buildings...

I am liking the big sticks and mud!
		
Click to expand...

Not supposed to dock puppies these days..could end up with a shortage of boys


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I am sure he will cope just tell him about the handcuffs. x
		
Click to expand...

He knows he was with me, and he knows about the others he bought them!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (22 September 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Not supposed to dock puppies these days..could end up with a shortage of boys
		
Click to expand...

At least the air would smell alot fresher with less boys to polute it! I am glad that they reduced the numbers. To think my gorgeous girls tails could have turned into that!!!

Simsar you are a very very lucky woman!


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

No Simon is a very lucky man!  LOL.


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			No Simon is a very lucky man!  LOL.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't have a twin by any chance does he?

 Poor J I souldn't be so wicked about him... He ran a mile when he found out I had cuffs... I think he would die a thousand deaths if I were ever arrested, that would be a call to Mammy and Pappy and not the OH. Mind you it could give the firm a bit more work so I suppose I might get away with it.


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

No a boring older brother, sorry M if you ever come on here.

No No you carry on he would love it!   Live dangerously!!  All banter aside am I still in my 24 hours?? xx


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			No a boring older brother, sorry M if you ever come on here.

No No you carry on he would love it!   Live dangerously!!  All banter aside am I still in my 24 hours?? xx
		
Click to expand...

LOL I lost count. Does that mean you still want sympathy??? AWwww pooor Simsar... *pass a bucket I can only do this for so long you know!*

Actually I think the partners might quite enjoy it - I can imagine the calls now "Yes J - how can I help". "Well you see A its the missus, she's managed to get herself banged up again, could you possibly go and unbang her so I can be fed tonight?"... trust me the conversation would be almost word perfect! Lawyers! Typical of me to pick up one that just does taxes, trusts and deals with the nearly dead and dead... His name is not Mr Darcey I can tell you! But I do have buttocks like a pair of bowling balls, have worked in both publishing and TV (not quite in the same capacities mind) and I do also have a tendancy to pop my foot in it (right up to the hip normally) and my legs only come up to my hips and not up to my arm pits sadly... One half of the dream couple can't be bad!

I suppose we might get a discount but they are stingier than tax inspectors when it comes to the word "fees"...


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

Pads you are the greatest! I just love your sense of humour. But I not well!  That should be green LOL


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Pads you are the greatest! I just love your sense of humour. But I not well!  That should be green LOL
		
Click to expand...

Oh okey.... Jez you don't half go on? You dead yet?

No? Blimey 

sympathy sympathy sympathy... Lots of with lovely flowers and twirly ribbons and some more ice cream... 

***I suppose at least S is getting some peace and quiet if she can't talk tee he he***

I am guesing you want another 24 hours of godess like adoration and hero worship? Oh gowan then... But only because of the cuffs you understand!!!


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

Thank you soooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Paddydou (24 September 2010)

S'right 

I just wish I were more sympathetic and could say something to make you feel better! 

I think I managed to get quite a bit of decent help though don't you!


----------



## Simsar (24 September 2010)

Yeah Pad you did, sorry slept most of today!  Be back on form over the weekend don't worry.


----------



## Paddydou (27 September 2010)

How are you doing? Any better?


----------



## Simsar (28 September 2010)

Sarah wont be on here for a while, we had a weekend with the handcuffs and they broke (all 5 pairs, were rampant) she is very, very upset and doesn't feel she can face you all without them

Simon


----------



## Simsar (28 September 2010)

PMSL!  I'm back sorry had major's over the weekend!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 October 2010)

Simsar,

are you now mended,  and ready for the fray?  I do hope so!

Alec.

Ets,  I'm now off duck flighting,  and from there to the pub,  I expect,  so tomorrow will have to do. a.


----------



## Simsar (1 October 2010)

Hi Alec hope you have agood time doing both speak soon. x


----------



## Simsar (6 October 2010)

Pads, we love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paddydou (6 October 2010)

love you more times by infinity! xxxx

Sorry Alec its a girl thang!


----------



## Alec Swan (6 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			love you more times by infinity! xxxx

Sorry Alec its a girl thang! 

Click to expand...

I don't mind it being a "girl thang" in the least,  but what I do need to know is,  is it a spectator sport?  

Probably not,  will be the answer!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

ALEC!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 October 2010)

Simsar,

yes dear,  you're right.  I do apologise.  Remarks such as mine should be left to that uncouth lot on soapbox!!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

LOL!  exactly,  only joking. xx


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (8 October 2010)

LOL this post is hilarious,
and if only some one would give me a clue to the puzzle I might understand what is going on!  

I'm most curious about the references to:
* Handcuffs
* Navy, ships (that may or may not still exist), buildings and a pub.


----------



## Paddydou (8 October 2010)

Felicity the only thing you require to join in with this thread is a big stick to beat whoever we decide is being naughty that day. We don't use them very often because too many we have discovered actually enjoy it! Oh actually I lied. You also need a very random sense of humour with a splash of the ridiculous. 

As for Alec and his spectator sports I believe you can but only if mud is included in certain arenas in London. Strange place that London is you know... He has been seen dropping in with the uncouths in Soapbox as well. Its kind of a facination what will they come up with next...

As for me - no one wants to talk to me today not even the dog after I got caught in a fuel leakage first thing. I smell very combustable today. Does that mean I am actually too hot to handle now that would be a good thing and far better than being a whiffy one!

Whocha everyone else and welcome Felicity!


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Felicity the only thing you require to join in with this thread is a big stick to beat whoever we decide is being naughty that day. We don't use them very often because too many we have discovered actually enjoy it! Oh actually I lied. You also need a very random sense of humour with a splash of the ridiculous.  Absolutly spot on. 

As for Alec and his spectator sports I believe you can but only if mud is included in certain arenas in London. Strange place that London is you know... He has been seen dropping in with the uncouths in Soapbox as well. Its kind of a facination what will they come up with next...  I am very cross with you soapboxers how common.
As for me - no one wants to talk to me today not even the dog I do I do after I got caught in a fuel leakage first thing. I smell very combustable today. Does that mean I am actually too hot to handle now that would be a good thing and far better than being a whiffy one!  The full monty comes to mind hot stuff, xxxxxx
Whocha everyone else and welcome Felicity!
		
Click to expand...

Hey all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx this will be the biggest post you just watch, we will all be meeting up soon you watch.


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

PS these post take the stress out of life and we have had no complaints that I know of yet, so join in with any old ****!.


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

DOU be strong for sunday we love you Pad, am I on the right post lol!


----------



## Paddydou (8 October 2010)

I have no idea but I do have a little bonus... He is going out drinking with the lads tonight so sadly will not be back to mine as he will be going home to Mummy and Daddy. 

Shame eh!  

Actually feeling very positive about it all. Had a good quiet gawp at a very sexy service rep this morning... Could have done with those handcuffs of yours to chain him under my desk! But no I feel very positive and I think I know the rough aproach to take so he doesn't get too upset and it doesn't get messy. Not planned but a method rather than plan of attack if thaht makes sense.

I don't think you would still speak to me as I don't even want to speak to me and all the boys are not even speaking to me and each one of them has commented on how whiffy I am! I know boys its normally you but today I am covered in muck thats not even country muck...! I think I would have been moreacceptable if I had trodden in poo! Still I suppose you could stand on the other side of the room!

Just as an aside - at least if we do all meet up we will know who everyone is...

I will be the one covered in dogs hair that gets lost then walks into the door. JM in the jumper, Alec the one with the bald head behind the riot shield... You Simsar would be the one bounding in and getting winks from the landlord... I think we need to pick on East Kent and Rosie a bit more so they have their own "tells" for when we all meet.

I really must go and get clean as I really can't stand the smell of myself any longer! Much love to you all and big hugs! 

If I am going to be single again does that mean I get to eat lots of ice cream? Isn't that what women do at the end of relationships??? Please say yes! xxx


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I have no idea but I do have a little bonus... He is going out drinking with the lads tonight so sadly will not be back to mine as he will be going home to Mummy and Daddy. 

Shame eh!  

Actually feeling very positive about it all. Had a good quiet gawp at a very sexy service rep this morning... Could have done with those handcuffs of yours to chain him under my desk! No No No you chain him to something like the hot water pipe so he has to take his clothes off! Come on girl sort it out. But no I feel very positive and I think I know the rough aproach to take so he doesn't get too upset and it doesn't get messy.  Like I said don't plan. Not planned but a method rather than plan of attack if thaht makes sense.

I don't think you would still speak to me as I don't even want to speak to me and all the boys are not even speaking to me and each one of them has commented on how whiffy I am! I know boys its normally you but today I am covered in muck thats not even country muck...! I think I would have been moreacceptable if I had trodden in poo! Still I suppose you could stand on the other side of the room!

Just as an aside - at least if we do all meet up we will know who everyone is...  Its not going to happen.
I will be the one covered in dogs hair that gets lost then walks into the door. JM in the jumper, Alec the one with the bald head behind the riot shield... You Simsar would be the one bounding in and getting winks from the landlord...  NOT! I think we need to pick on East Kent and Rosie a bit more so they have their own "tells" for when we all meet.

I really must go and get clean as I really can't stand the smell of myself any longer! Much love to you all and big hugs! 

If I am going to be single again does that mean I get to eat lots of ice cream? Isn't that what women do at the end of relationships??? Please say yes! xxx
		
Click to expand...

YES!  Guess what you can come to us for sunday lunch/dinner and have food and get smashed.   Love you Dou can you talk over the weekend??  Via here if that suits.


----------



## EAST KENT (9 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I have no idea but I do have a little bonus... He is going out drinking with the lads tonight so sadly will not be back to mine as he will be going home to Mummy and Daddy. 

Shame eh!  

Actually feeling very positive about it all. Had a good quiet gawp at a very sexy service rep this morning... Could have done with those handcuffs of yours to chain him under my desk! But no I feel very positive and I think I know the rough aproach to take so he doesn't get too upset and it doesn't get messy. Not planned but a method rather than plan of attack if thaht makes sense.

I don't think you would still speak to me as I don't even want to speak to me and all the boys are not even speaking to me and each one of them has commented on how whiffy I am! I know boys its normally you but today I am covered in muck thats not even country muck...! I think I would have been moreacceptable if I had trodden in poo! Still I suppose you could stand on the other side of the room!

Just as an aside - at least if we do all meet up we will know who everyone is...

I will be the one covered in dogs hair that gets lost then walks into the door. JM in the jumper, Alec the one with the bald head behind the riot shield... You Simsar would be the one bounding in and getting winks from the landlord... I think we need to pick on East Kent and Rosie a bit more so they have their own "tells" for when we all meet.

I really must go and get clean as I really can't stand the smell of myself any longer! Much love to you all and big hugs! 

If I am going to be single again does that mean I get to eat lots of ice cream? Isn't that what women do at the end of relationships??? Please say yes! xxx
		
Click to expand...

  OI!! Whatever have me and Rosie done? Anyway I`m a dab hand with the good old hunting whip..can coil that thong most places.....


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (9 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			OI!! Whatever have me and Rosie done? Anyway I`m a dab hand with the good old hunting whip..can coil that thong most places.....

Click to expand...

Hunting whip? Pah baby's stuff. 
Now I have a good 6ft stock whip in the shed that is all oiled and supple and waiting to be used


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (9 October 2010)

Padydou can smell you from here or maybe thats just my works coulleges....


----------



## Alec Swan (9 October 2010)

Felicity,

as everyone else,  welcome.  Did you,  or have you ever listened to the "Goons"?  Did it make any sense? No? Well neither will this.  

In an attempt to answer your questions,  the jolly Simsar,  is I suspect a double act.  I suspect that there are two of them.  The girl half hasn't been too well,  but now that she seems to have mended,  then the gloves are once again,  off,  and possibly the handcuffs too!

East Kent and Rosie,  are both subversive vandals,  nothing more or less,  with E_K being the major transgressor.

Paddyduo,  on the other hand is an entirely different kettle of fish.  By her own admission,  she's a bit wiffy,  and she continues to ask the permission of others to beat me.  She doesn't need any assistance with beating me,  and I'd much prefer that you keep all mention of stock whips to yourself,  thank you!!  I might be talked into a delicate schooling whip,  but nothing any more serious.

I suspect that Paddyduo's attacks against me are because I mentioned that a distant relative of hers was a "bit of a butterfly".  Actually,  it could have been for no reason at all,  she's a woman of uncertain temper!  Just why I still love her,  must be a mystery to everyone!!  She reminds me of one of my mares,  and it can only be love that persuades me to put up with such abuse!

Actually,  Padds,  a pub wasn't named after me (though God knows I've spent enough money in them,  you'd think that,  at the very least,  a suitable plaque could have been hung somewhere),  but rather that I was named after a pub.  It was The Swan,  in Guildford,  which at the time was a hotel,  until the IRA blew it up!!  I suspect that it was the last hotel which my mother stayed in,  with my father,  before he "done a runner",  and scarpered off back to Canada!!

I do remember something about pubs and ships,  but I think that they migrated here from another thread.  It might have been something to do with a Mental Judge,  but I've been asleep,  and duck shooting since then,  and to be honest it's all a bit of a blur.

Join in,  by all means,  but I wouldn't try talking sense,  were I you.  You'll be a voice,  in a most certain wilderness!!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (9 October 2010)

LOL its only ever me on the hunting forum Simon is the bloodline fanatic, oh yes he came on once to do with handcuffs and then scuttled off to breeding again.  I go into breeding to get annoyed by the Dumblood lovers/numpties and then wonder off again.  All while chained love it!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Felicity,

as everyone else,  welcome.  Did you,  or have you ever listened to the "Goons"?  Did it make any sense? No? Well neither will this.  

In an attempt to answer your questions,  the jolly Simsar,  is I suspect a double act.  I suspect that there are two of them.  The girl half hasn't been too well,  but now that she seems to have mended,  then the gloves are once again,  off,  and possibly the handcuffs too!

East Kent and Rosie,  are both subversive vandals,  nothing more or less,  with E_K being the major transgressor.

Paddyduo,  on the other hand is an entirely different kettle of fish.  By her own admission,  she's a bit wiffy,  and she continues to ask the permission of others to beat me.  She doesn't need any assistance with beating me,  and I'd much prefer that you keep all mention of stock whips to yourself,  thank you!!  I might be talked into a delicate schooling whip,  but nothing any more serious.

I suspect that Paddyduo's attacks against me are because I mentioned that a distant relative of hers was a "bit of a butterfly".  Actually,  it could have been for no reason at all,  she's a woman of uncertain temper!  Just why I still love her,  must be a mystery to everyone!!  She reminds me of one of my mares,  and it can only be love that persuades me to put up with such abuse!

Actually,  Padds,  a pub wasn't named after me (though God knows I've spent enough money in them,  you'd think that,  at the very least,  a suitable plaque could have been hung somewhere),  but rather that I was named after a pub.  It was The Swan,  in Guildford,  which at the time was a hotel,  until the IRA blew it up!!  I suspect that it was the last hotel which my mother stayed in,  with my father,  before he "done a runner",  and scarpered off back to Canada!!

I do remember something about pubs and ships,  but I think that they migrated here from another thread.  It might have been something to do with a Mental Judge,  but I've been asleep,  and duck shooting since then,  and to be honest it's all a bit of a blur.

Join in,  by all means,  but I wouldn't try talking sense,  were I you.  You'll be a voice,  in a most certain wilderness!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

oy you,Alec, what have i done to you- i aint no vandal!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oy you,Alec, what have i done to you- i aint no vandal!!!
		
Click to expand...

The only way that I'll be convinced of that will be after three months of exemplary behaviour (some chance!!).

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			The only way that I'll be convinced of that will be after three months of exemplary behaviour (some chance!!).

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

what is exemplary? i dont do that, i spend my time on banning holidays!


----------



## Simsar (10 October 2010)

Dou vibes and stuff today. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs B (10 October 2010)

Ditto what she said ^^^^^^^^^^!

All best wishes and good vibes coming your way today, Pads... xxx


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 October 2010)

Why does Pads get all the vibes? 

Anyway: Pads>> Paddy >> Irish >> Luck of the, :. shouldn't need any of the above 

PS Sent a few vibes on their way, but given their travelling speed should just arrive in time for chirstmas.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 October 2010)

Being,  as how both Paddydou AND JM have gone missing,  you don't suppose that they've eloped do you?

If they have,  and if JM reads this,  then we'd like Padds returned,  please,  and sooner rather than later would suit us very well!!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (10 October 2010)

No JM has been turned down and he dosen't like it is my guessing.


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			OI!! Whatever have me and Rosie done? Anyway I`m a dab hand with the good old hunting whip..can coil that thong most places.....

Click to expand...

Nothing yet but we are working on it! I am absolutely convinced that you are both mischief in the making!

Alec. Comments about JM and I eloping are bound to get you a through thrashing with a bit more than a bull whip. This forum is supposed to be tasteful not a den of sin!  Nope sorry I have decided that blown up by the IRA or not that pub was named after you in preperation for your arival in this world... So really the matter is settled!

Thanks for the vibes and all that Guys. Felicity I still haven't had yours so I assume that you sent them via Royal mail? 

All was ok. No great fireworks, I will have lots of packing to do for him to pick up later this week. Feeling very bruised and battered and disloving into a flood of tears and snot on a regular basis so I guess I will still be in solitary until I can be sociable again. In fact I think I am shedding enough tears and mucas for the both of us because he is fine. Cold but absolutely fine and dandy about it which tells me I have done the right thing. 

You have all cheered me up no end through. Do continue! I find that just letting the conversation roll randomly brings much to it Felicity - all you need to do is mention something random and it would start them all off. You could mention how anoying it is that Charmin have changed their brand name and off these folk will go showing their alligance to the tripple velvet puppy! But why did they rename Marathon Snickers? Thats just so not good at least Marathon had a proper meaning across the waters snickers is just... well its just so... 

I could admit that JM has actually been pimped out and was last seen tied up in a broom cupboard but that would just be deflamatory. Give him back Rosie!


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oy you,Alec, what have i done to you- i aint no vandal!!!
		
Click to expand...

Gowan Rosie you tell 'im. 

Bounces up and down with her kleenex behind Rosie while trying to finger out if the hoodie bit goes at the front or the back...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Nothing yet but we are working on it! I am absolutely convinced that you are both mischief in the making!

Alec. Comments about JM and I eloping are bound to get you a through thrashing with a bit more than a bull whip. This forum is supposed to be tasteful not a den of sin!  Nope sorry I have decided that blown up by the IRA or not that pub was named after you in preperation for your arival in this world... So really the matter is settled!

Thanks for the vibes and all that Guys. Felicity I still haven't had yours so I assume that you sent them via Royal mail? 

All was ok. No great fireworks, I will have lots of packing to do for him to pick up later this week. Feeling very bruised and battered and disloving into a flood of tears and snot on a regular basis so I guess I will still be in solitary until I can be sociable again. In fact I think I am shedding enough tears and mucas for the both of us because he is fine. Cold but absolutely fine and dandy about it which tells me I have done the right thing. 

You have all cheered me up no end through. Do continue! I find that just letting the conversation roll randomly brings much to it Felicity - all you need to do is mention something random and it would start them all off. You could mention how anoying it is that Charmin have changed their brand name and off these folk will go showing their alligance to the tripple velvet puppy! But why did they rename Marathon Snickers? Thats just so not good at least Marathon had a proper meaning across the waters snickers is just... well its just so... 

I could admit that JM has actually been pimped out and was last seen tied up in a broom cupboard but that would just be deflamatory. Give him back Rosie! 

Click to expand...

good god, i dont want him, you are welcome!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Gowan Rosie you tell 'im. 

Bounces up and down with her kleenex behind Rosie while trying to finger out if the hoodie bit goes at the front or the back...
		
Click to expand...

perhaps i am a vandal, i like bit of a scrap, keeps things alive! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,where is JM- Int clink? beind a person of the world mebbee hes in the Bangkok Hilton---


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 October 2010)

Even worse than Royal Mail - Australian Post!
Checked up on the vibes and found them dawdling in Bali so given them a big kick up the derrier and sent a hug to chase them on their way so hopefully no more dawdling 

Lubrication for their trip provided in the form of a 'Scorching Pimms' or two and some Southern Comfort and Bitters to wash it down - none of this Tripple Velvet nonsense. 
Told them to leave you some but I dont have much hope - bloody alcoholic vibes


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

I bet you JM has caught them in Bankok and packed them in his suitcase!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 October 2010)

Theif! Should have guessed, shady intials if ever I met any!

I will alert customs and ask them to confiscate them, though they will probably have to (& possibly a wise move on health grounds) go through quarantine after their time in Bankok.


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

I'll see them in 6 months time then! 

Still its very sweet of you! 

Actually I think JM is trying to make the JM where are you thread the longest...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I bet you JM has caught them in Bankok and packed them in his suitcase!
		
Click to expand...

you can catch nasty things in Bangkok!


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

I know - but I still think he is hiding and trying to get us all to carry on guessing where he is so his thread is the longest!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I know - but I still think he is hiding and trying to get us all to carry on guessing where he is so his thread is the longest!
		
Click to expand...

bit sad-IS he God then, is he special?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

perhaps if we forget about him he may pop upp-jack in a box, on a wire- the mind boggles!


----------



## EAST KENT (11 October 2010)

"Subversive Vandal".."Mischief Maker"..Oh buggar I`ve been rumbled


----------



## Simsar (11 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			bit sad-IS he God then, is he special?
		
Click to expand...

Special of course, he is a legend in his own under garments.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Special of course, he is a legend in his own under garments. [ /QUOTE  OH POOOOOOO!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

I am going to push East Kent in front of me here! JM in his under pants! Dear Lord... I was about to cook supper then!

MY LAP TOP IS WORKING!!!!!!!!! I LOVE MY MUMMY!!!!!! I AM GOING TO HIDE IT WHEN HE PICKS HIS STUFF UP SO HE CAN'T BREAK IT AGAIN!!!!!!

Sorry had to get that off of my chest! Now if anyone can tell me where the head phone thingies are and the camera whatsit that would be great because then I can talk to my best mate in Texas again! God I have missed her so so much! Now this is working again we can netter for hours! AND I can call up my mates in Ireland and Australia! This is the most fantastic thing! It really is!


----------



## EAST KENT (11 October 2010)

OOOOOOOHHH I LUUURRRVVVEEE Texas.!!


----------



## Paddydou (12 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			OOOOOOOHHH I LUUURRRVVVEEE Texas.!!

Click to expand...

Me too!

I tell you being able to natter away like school girls again was fantastic! I feel young again!

Bring on the water melons!


----------



## Alec Swan (12 October 2010)

Sooner,  or later,  young Padds,  you're going to have to reveal the tale behind the water melons.

It's bound to be smutty,  and I'm intrigued!!  I would hate to see you forcibly transferred to soap box,  so I'd advise a degree of caution!!

Your self repair system,  along with your laptop,  seems to be working.  Excellent news!

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Sooner,  or later,  young Padds,  you're going to have to reveal the tale behind the water melons.

It's bound to be smutty,  and I'm intrigued!!  I would hate to see you forcibly transferred to soap box,  so I'd advise a degree of caution!!

Your self repair system,  along with your laptop,  seems to be working.  Excellent news!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

i've got melons- big ones!!


----------



## Paddydou (12 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Sooner,  or later,  young Padds,  you're going to have to reveal the tale behind the water melons.

It's bound to be smutty,  and I'm intrigued!!  I would hate to see you forcibly transferred to soap box,  so I'd advise a degree of caution!!

Your self repair system,  along with your laptop,  seems to be working.  Excellent news!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec 

Today I think I like you more and more, the usage of the word "Young" has given you at least 20 brownie points, possibly more!

I am afriad that the water melon story is one that you will just have to wander about. I never knew that the police in Texas carried such big... weapons!  There are some things that are simply far too much fun to put even in the soap box!

Hold on to your Melons Rosie! Texas law enforment have a thing for them now  especially the water kind!


----------



## EAST KENT (12 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I am going to push East Kent in front of me here! JM in his under pants! Dear Lord... I was about to cook supper then!


  UNDERPANTS?????? Me and JM`s underpants would be a VERY bad mix...I want NOTHING to do with this!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paddydou (12 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:





Paddydou said:



			I am going to push East Kent in front of me here! JM in his under pants! Dear Lord... I was about to cook supper then!


  UNDERPANTS?????? Me and JM`s underpants would be a VERY bad mix...I want NOTHING to do with this!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope sorry - your bigger than me you first! I already shot gun on your behalf so there is no ducking out of it now!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (13 October 2010)

Oh please tell us the Melons story! 
Pretty please with a cherry on top!!! The dirtier the better if only to make us plead the harder! 

I'll share my Mangoes story!


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

Felicity_09 said:



			I'll share my Mangoes story! 

Click to expand...

I am blushing just thinking of it and mangos? That is just cheating!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I am blushing just thinking of it and mangos? That is just cheating!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no it isn't,  it's called persuasive argument!  Would it help,  if Felicity lead the way?

Alec.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (13 October 2010)

How about an aperitif/opening act to get us in the mood? 
A day in my life...

Falling asleep at work I decided to get some sugar from the corner shop. Went for a box of fruit drops and walked up the counter and was a tad astonished that they were nearly $15. When I questioned the shop assistant (male & indian) he wouldn't meet my eye, just said thats what they were or I could just get a pair.

WTF?? What am I going to do with a pair of sweets?

I had a closer look at the packet and realised that I'd picked up 
'6 of the best w/ extra ribbing' instead of a packet of fruit drops....

   

What sort of corner shop stacks the condoms next to the sweets? Same shelf and all?? Especially when they all come in pretty coloured boxes. gah. 
In the end I just got a Snickers and left


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

Felicity that is cheating. That story does not include mangos!

I saw my parents neighbour in Tesco's so while he wasn't looking I went an got some lube, condoms, nappies, bananas, pregnacy test kits, tampax, and a few other essentials that are not entirely essential to a chap who is determind to be a batchelor and popped them all in his basket. 

I don't know what was better the rosie cheeks or the fact he then spent an hour putting it all back in the right places!


----------



## Simsar (13 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Oh no it isn't,  it's called persuasive argument!  Would it help,  if Felicity lead the way?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

ALEC I'm not going to tell you again stop perving.


----------



## Simsar (13 October 2010)

Felicity_09 said:



			How about an aperitif/opening act to get us in the mood? 
A day in my life...

Falling asleep at work I decided to get some sugar from the corner shop. Went for a box of fruit drops and walked up the counter and was a tad astonished that they were nearly $15. When I questioned the shop assistant (male & indian) he wouldn't meet my eye, just said thats what they were or I could just get a pair.

WTF?? What am I going to do with a pair of sweets?

I had a closer look at the packet and realised that I'd picked up 
'6 of the best w/ extra ribbing' instead of a packet of fruit drops....

   

What sort of corner shop stacks the condoms next to the sweets? Same shelf and all?? Especially when they all come in pretty coloured boxes. gah. 
In the end I just got a Snickers and left 

Click to expand...

Marian faithfull comes to mind dirty cow!: 

No that was a mars bar I think.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (13 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Felicity that is cheating. That story does not include mangos!
		
Click to expand...

I never said it did! It was just a warm-up act and I thought you might find it mildly amsing 

Alec - your an evil genius!!


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

Nope sorry until you do something with a mango that involves rugby players and the odd american football player or two, a terribly good looking policeman with a big truncheon oh and another policeman that I didn't really notice as he didn't have his cuffs out or if he dd he wasn't offering to put them on me at the time, a swimming pool, a uniboob bikini that gets stuck and a bottle of rum then my mouth stays shut. If you can shove a 4 wheel drive and a golf club in as well then you may start to get close... Oh and don't forget the volley ball net... and the great white shark...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (13 October 2010)

Ha is that all! I can trump that easily! 
It may have to wait till I get home though...


----------



## Paddydou (14 October 2010)

Felicity_09 said:



			Ha is that all! I can trump that easily! 
It may have to wait till I get home though...
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on what happens to the mango and the uniboob bikini as to wether you can trump it!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 October 2010)




----------



## Paddydou (15 October 2010)

Looks like we are all being reported left right and centre at the moment so you may never get to hear it unless I return as a sudo name...

Shame.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I think it depends on what happens to the mango and the uniboob bikini as to wether you can trump it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry dear,  but this really isn't the place for a discussion about "wind".

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (16 October 2010)

Yes DOU you can only talk about hunting now.


----------



## Maesfen (16 October 2010)

Simsar said:



Marian faithfull comes to mind dirty cow!: 

No that was a mars bar I think.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd be too young to remember MF! 

Love the corner shop one though, I spilt tea everywhere!


----------



## Paddydou (16 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Yes DOU you can only talk about hunting now.
		
Click to expand...

Well in that case then Yo still hasn't caught her mouse!


----------



## Simsar (20 October 2010)

Dou how is the hunting today.  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paddydou (20 October 2010)

Pretty rubbish - M got a rabbit the other day but nothing since and P is digging out a hole in a rusted old Triamph that I want to turn into an unusual garden feature... Its looking more like the grand canyon at the moment... Still could mean a free holiday to Auz if she continues and then she can work on the kangaroo population problem over there.

The mouse is still behind the shed and Yo has very little hair left on her nose from poking it into places that she shouldn't. B got over excited and forgot that she is actually supposed to do a job and ran round and round in circles as the scent bamboozeled her and I have still not yet sniffed out my sanity. I s'pose its gone to ground. Sadly the ex hasn't been confired as a kill and I can't be bothered to waste the energy to pick up the chase to do the job properly he raised a head but the girls couldn't even be bothered to go into any form of cry. Perhaps I should seek out some more hounds to add to the pack. I am hoping that if I ignore it then it will go away.

Off to seek out some yorkshire puds tonight, old ground but not revisited for a while so should be a good evening.



Hows you(r hunting)?


----------

